# Re-escrevendo o clima



## Ecotretas (9 Abr 2008 às 23:20)

Dado reconhecer a presença de muitos interessados no tema, aqui deixo dois apontadores para dois vergonhosos acontecimentos desta última semana, relativos às "Alterações Climáticas".

O primeiro é relativo a um artigo da BBC, que foi modificado depois do jornalista ter sido ameaçado por uma activista ambiental.
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2008/04/vergonha-na-bbc.html

O segundo é relativo às monstruosas alterações que foram detectadas na base de dados de temperaturas do GISS.
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2008/04/re-escrevendo-o-clima.html

O que acham os peritos disto tudo?

Ecotretas


----------



## José M. Sousa (17 Mai 2008 às 23:00)

Ecotretas disse:


> Dado reconhecer a presença de muitos interessados no tema, aqui deixo dois apontadores para dois vergonhosos acontecimentos desta última semana, relativos às "Alterações Climáticas".
> 
> O primeiro é relativo a um artigo da BBC, que foi modificado depois do jornalista ter sido ameaçado por uma activista ambiental.
> http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2008/04/vergonha-na-bbc.html
> ...



Você parece não ter grande ideia do que diz. E parece denunciar uma certa confusão  na apresentação do seu blogue. Houve de facto um erro em relação à temperatura do GISS, mas que foi prontamente reconhecido e não teve consequências :
http://climateprogress.org/2007/08/...-the-tiny-revision-in-nasas-temperature-data/

Quanto às Ecotretas, sugiro que leia documentos escritos por milhares de cientistas e deixe a obsessão pelo Al Gore. Pode começar por aqui : 

http://www.unep.org/geo/geo4/report/GEO-4_Report_Full_en2.pdf


----------



## psm (19 Mai 2008 às 22:38)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Você parece não ter grande ideia do que diz. E parece denunciar uma certa confusão  na apresentação do seu blogue. Houve de facto um erro em relação à temperatura do GISS, mas que foi prontamente reconhecido e não teve consequências :
> http://climateprogress.org/2007/08/...-the-tiny-revision-in-nasas-temperature-data/
> 
> Quanto às Ecotretas, sugiro que leia documentos escritos por milhares de cientistas e deixe a obsessão pelo Al Gore. Pode começar por aqui :
> ...






Eu assino por baixo e mais acrescento que alguém escreve que os eucaliptos são excelentes fixadores de co2, não sabe o que está escrever pois as nossas florestas autoctones a médio a longo prazo são dos melhores fixadores de co2, do que a floresta de eucaliptos na forma industrial,e já nem se fala a nivel de biodiversidade.

Faça a experiencia de estar numa floresta de eucaliptos e tente ouvir quantos passaros cantam,e depois vá a uma de carvalhos, bem não vou tão longe vá a uma de pinheiros bravos de plantação industrial e oiça e depois verifique   quantos passaros é que existem.


----------



## Ecotretas (21 Jul 2008 às 21:36)

O que é que os passarinhos tem a ver com a fixação de CO2? Conhece algum mecanismo industrial de fixação de CO2 onde haja passarinhos? É que nem morcegos... 

Quanto aos eucaliptos e às florestas, não percebe certamente mais que eu. Quantos pinheiros, sobreiros, carvalhos e eucaliptos já plantou? É que eu já plantei eucaliptos que já são mais largos que eu. E não sou assim tão velho...

Os eucaliptos são os melhores fixadores de CO2, porque são das plantas que melhor processam a fotossíntese. Pegue nos livros de Biologia, se alguma vez os teve, e verá do que falo.

Quanto aos carvalhos e pinheiros, antes que eles fixem algum CO2, virá aí uma pequena Idade de Gelo, e depois servirão para acender umas quantas fogueiras...

Ecotretas


----------



## psm (21 Jul 2008 às 22:15)

Ecotretas disse:


> O que é que os passarinhos tem a ver com a fixação de CO2? Conhece algum mecanismo industrial de fixação de CO2 onde haja passarinhos? É que nem morcegos...
> 
> Quanto aos eucaliptos e às florestas, não percebe certamente mais que eu. Quantos pinheiros, sobreiros, carvalhos e eucaliptos já plantou? É que eu já plantei eucaliptos que já são mais largos que eu. E não sou assim tão velho...
> 
> ...








Faço a nivel de voluntário. Plantações de especies autoctones para a associação a que pertenço, fiz para a cascais natura, aconcelho locais onde existem sementes. No terreno dos meus pais e á volta dele e tento eliminar o maximo possivel especies exóticas invasoras.
E faz uma contradição no fim, pois os pinheiros bravos são rapidos a crescer e os mansos crescem mais moderadamente no entanto são mais proveitosos economicamente.E que razões cientificas tem para dizer que vem ai uma idade do gelo?
Antes de se preocupar com o co2 preocupe-se com o metano(hidratos)no futuro.
Aconcelho a ir visitar perto de Queluz uma mata que está lá.

Vamos plantar Portugal de alto abaixo com eucaliptos para sequestar o maximo possivel de co2, e as celuloses terem mais lucro.

E vou-lhe dar uma ajuda. Confrontei um director de um parque natural, sobre um corte efectuado a eucaliptos com 90 anos, isto porque no subcoberto estavam imensas acacias mimosas e essas sim é que são maior pesadelo que os eucaliptos, mas esqueci-me de dizer-lhe que sou contra á massificação que se fez(eucalipto) em Portugal em deterimento das nossas espécies.


----------

